# جدول حساب الحمل التبريدي التقريبي



## bannrose (5 مايو 2009)

ارفق لكم جدول حساب الحمل التبريدي التقريبي بدون الدخول في متاهة الجداول والقوانين ووجع القلب
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالاستفادة
م باسل رستم [email protected]


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (5 مايو 2009)

كلام جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mjoda (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ..........................................


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.................... مشكور أخى العزيز


----------



## محمد بورمان (12 مايو 2009)

thank you very much for your dones..


----------



## قاسم لطيف (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا يالخي وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس باسل . وشكرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 مايو 2009)

bannrose قال:


> ارفق لكم جدول حساب الحمل التبريدي التقريبي بدون الدخول في متاهة الجداول والقوانين ووجع القلب
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالاستفادة
> م باسل رستم [email protected]


 
اخي الكريم
عندما ذكرت انه تقريبي كان كلامك مقبولا اما ان تقول انه يمكن الاعتماد عليه فاعتقد انه كلام غير علمي
وتقبل تحياتي الخاصة


----------



## ضاري كنعان (14 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس باسل . وشكرا*​


----------



## al3meed_9 (15 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير.................... مشكور أخى العزيز*​


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.................... مشكور أخى العزيز


----------



## bannrose (21 مايو 2009)

اخ جهاد شكرا على ردك الكريم المقصود الاعتماد عليه في الحالات المستعجلة والطارئة مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

bannrose قال:


> اخ جهاد شكرا على ردك الكريم المقصود الاعتماد عليه في الحالات المستعجلة والطارئة مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


 الشكر الموصول لك اخي باسل وانا ما اردت بتعليقي الا تنبيه اخوة مستجدين ربما يكتفون بهذه الحسابات مع اني استخدم هذه الطريقة كثيرا في الامور الطارئة والمستعجلة.
اشكرك جزيلا على سعة صدرك


----------



## محمدكريم (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك..ولى سؤال ممكن المساعدة فى كيفية حساب قدرة وحدة المروحة لكل غرفة فى نظام التشلر؟لآنى رأيت فى مخطط انها باللتر فكيف احسب قدرتها وهل هناك علاقة بين اللتر والوحدة الحرارية البريطانية او السى إف إم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمي عبداللهالقصاب (22 مايو 2009)

والله جزائك الله كل خير واشكرك جدا بس هذا الجدول تقريبي هو مفيد واشكرك تاني


----------



## سعيد شوقى الحسينى (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولك الف شكر


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (23 مايو 2009)

حياك الله ... جاري التنزيل والقراءة للاستفادة


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## bannrose (7 يونيو 2009)

السوري الدمشقي قال:


> حياك الله ... جاري التنزيل والقراءة للاستفادة


 
اخي السوري شكرا على ردك الكريم مع تمنياتي بالتواصل
[email protected]


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي باسل و نفعنا بعلمك


----------



## jamal_air (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 يونيو 2009)

والله جزائك الله كل خير واشكرك جدا


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 يونيو 2009)

جاري التنزيل والتجربة والشكر مقدما


----------



## jamal_air (14 يونيو 2009)

رائع مجهود تشكر عليه شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## ibraheem6 (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتم


----------



## FREE4AYMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى الكريم على المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## مرهف أبوحرب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الحسابات


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (27 أبريل 2010)

الان لايعترف بهذه الطريقة لان هناك طرق اكثر علمية وشكرا


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (27 أبريل 2010)

ارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام محمد (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر الك يا بش مهندس


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 فبراير 2013)

حلوة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (30 مارس 2014)

لك الشكر على مجهودك ولكن ان كان بالامكان معرفة على ماذا تم الاعتماد في استنتاج هذا الجدول عدا الخبرة ؟؟؟هل هي جداول معدة مسبقا لهذا الغرض ام انها ارقام تم وضعها نتيجة الخبرة


----------



## engkfa (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

